# Dell AIO 962 ink problem



## davidken13558 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have window xp and a Dell All in One 962 printer. Recently my printer automatically connected to Dell via Dell Communications System. After I allowed the connection I received a message my color ink was empty (just the day before levels indicated I had numerous pages left). I changed the cartridge with a Dell replacement ink cartridge for the printer (order from Dell). Now I continually get a message "Right cartridge missing." When I put the old cartridge back in I receive a message "Right cartridge incorrect." I follow all insturctions in the book in installing the cartridge and nothing works. Dell support is no help as they charge you. Anyone else with this problem. Dave


----------



## bb_aes (Nov 5, 2009)

I also am getting the same "Right Cartridge incorrect" message and have tried several cartridges, but all same error message. I've tried cycling power, unplugging cord, etc.


----------



## christopherclar (Nov 9, 2009)

if you are getting the error msg 12203 , perform following steps,
1>remove both the cartridges from the printer and unplug the power adapter , clean the cartridges using a damp cloth .

2>initially put only the black cartridge and then turn on the system , it will give you the error msg right cartridge missing, you can ignore it and try copying a document .

3>remove the black cartridge and put the color one in, and then try printing.

4>during the printing with any of the cartridge inside the printer if it gives out the error msg 1203 then that cartridge has to be replaced...


----------



## bb_aes (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you Christopher, but the color cartridge still does not work (even though it is more than 3/4 full. Nor did another color cartridge. But I did leave out the color and only have the B/W in. If I click the "missing cartridge" error message each time I print I can at least print in B/W now. From other forums I also found that if I put a piece of tape over the right terminals on the color cartridge, that this will also eliminate the lock-out error and will print in color (still have to click 'ok' on the "missing cartridge" error each time I print though). I found from other forums that the best (and most economical) solution is to throw away Dell printers and buy another brand that is more reliable and that doesn't put the added expense of the chip on the cartridges that won't let you refill a cartridge without getting empty error messages and demands you only buy the overpriced Dell brand cartridges. Getting rid of Dell is what most users out there seem to be doing - and I'm doing the same! So remember - NEVER BUY DELL!


----------



## christopherclar (Nov 9, 2009)

now, if you go for new printer then choose that from which you can use compatible cartridges or refilling cartridges also.


----------

